# BABIES have ARRIVED



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

My cat has given birth to 4 kittens. She spent a few hours with them but now she is coming out of the basket and she is meowing for our attention. I am a bit concerned that she is leaving them alone. Is it normal? What should I do


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

How long is she leaving the kittens for? Just a moment or two or long periods of time? Could she be hungry and asking for food? Do any of the baby kitties look sick?? Maybe she is trying to communicate something to you. 

Also....can we have some pictures. We are suckers for baby kitties!!!!


----------

